# Chevron Asymmetrical Cardigan - Pattern Wanted



## mom2grif

I came across this picture on Pinterest. I am obsessed with it. I so want to knit it. I've searched Ravelry and cannot find a pattern. Has anyone seen anything like this? Even if I could find a pattern without the chevron pattern, I believe I could add that. 

HELP!!!


----------



## no1girl

wow I love that!

mine would be pink and black!


----------



## jmcret05

This is the closest I could find:

http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/twist-errata/136-shop/winter-2013-patterns/1652-concertina-by-caroline-levander

Google search goes to Pinterest pages, nothing final. It is probably a purchased wrap.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rotation-2


----------



## Becca

The buttonholes are actually on the bottom rib of the sweater. It is knit in pieces. Check Pinterest to see if there is more information.


----------



## bettyirene

That's different - I LOVE it....I would go with the same colours as Cakes....


----------



## hilltopper

mom2grif - I imagine you would also be able to do the rows of cable that replace the buttonhole band down the right front. After that I believe this is just a loose draped cardigan with the button hole along the bottom of the right front above the ribbing. The models arm is hiding the left front at the bottom but giving it a radius might be a nice idea. You may want to try what I am suggest'g by pinning a rather large cardigan you already have to match the drape here.


----------



## disgo

First note it has dropped shoulders which means nothing for armhole shaping or complicated sleeve cap joining.

Second note the left side has a radius as mentioned above.
This could be worked without a side seam to the back since it is a duster front (meaning front opening coming straight down from the left neck edge of the back).

Third the front drape is a separate piece done in a quarter circle which would be determined by the length of the right side seam.

Suggestion--something much more slippery yarn wise would be best to accomplish a more refined drape. Bamboo and rayon come to mind on very fine needles.

IMO this one is discordant since its playing the zig zags against the drape. I would be tempted to use a decorative blend like with a metallic strand in the yarn--copper and black?


----------



## no1girl

disgo said:


> First note it has dropped shoulders which means nothing for armhole shaping or complicated sleeve cap joining.
> 
> Second note the left side has a radius as mentioned above.
> This could be worked without a side seam to the back since it is a duster front (meaning front opening coming straight down from the left neck edge of the back).
> 
> Third the front drape is a separate piece done in a quarter circle which would be determined by the length of the right side seam.
> 
> Suggestion--something much more slippery yarn wise would be best to accomplish a more refined drape. Bamboo and rayon come to mind on very fine needles.
> 
> IMO this one is discordant since its playing the zig zags against the drape. I would be tempted to use a decorative blend like with a metallic strand in the yarn--copper and black?


smart!!! come to think of it , it is a tad "busy" a lovely yarn would be enough!


----------



## disgo

cakes said:


> smart!!! come to think of it , it is a tad "busy" a lovely yarn would be enough!


Where are all these people stealing my ideas :-o :shock: :lol:

Is it just me but does the Mobius rope cable look like longer sections between the twists where the other more noticeable ones (smaller) more frequent. I guess if one wants discordant then why not guild the lily (I think they use this expression in UK as well :lol: ).


----------



## bettyirene

disgo said:


> Where are all these people stealing my ideas :-o :shock: :lol:


I ONLY chose those colours, Cakes, as they were Elvis`s favourite colours and so therefore they are mine also!! Wasn't stealing - just borrowing your ideas!!


----------



## no1girl

disgo said:


> Where are all these people stealing my ideas :-o :shock: :lol:
> 
> Is it just me but does the Mobius rope cable look like longer sections between the twists where the other more noticeable ones (smaller) more frequent. I guess if one wants discordant then why not guild the lily (I think they use this expression in UK as well :lol: ).


we down under also "gild the lily"


----------



## no1girl

bettyirene said:


> I ONLY chose those colours, Cakes, as they were Elvis`s favourite colours and so therefore they are mine also!! Wasn't stealing - just borrowing your ideas!!


I am colour mad too, Elvis or not.


----------



## debsu

Good luck!


----------



## mom2grif

disgo said:


> First note it has dropped shoulders which means nothing for armhole shaping or complicated sleeve cap joining.
> 
> Second note the left side has a radius as mentioned above.
> This could be worked without a side seam to the back since it is a duster front (meaning front opening coming straight down from the left neck edge of the back).
> 
> Third the front drape is a separate piece done in a quarter circle which would be determined by the length of the right side seam.
> 
> Suggestion--something much more slippery yarn wise would be best to accomplish a more refined drape. Bamboo and rayon come to mind on very fine needles.
> 
> IMO this one is discordant since its playing the zig zags against the drape. I would be tempted to use a decorative blend like with a metallic strand in the yarn--copper and black?


Thank you, this is most helpful! I think I understand what you mean by the front opening coming straight down from the left neck edge of the back, but when I search ravelry for "duster" I get nothing. Any chance you have an example of a pattern like this. I need a starting point. That right side also seems to have some fullness. I have some beautiful merino fingering yarn that I plan to use. Have some chocolate brown and some cream. Will need to do some of both to have enough yarn I think. I'll figure that out.


----------



## mom2grif

I thought I would comment so as to bring this back to the top to see if anyone that hasn't seen it has any ideas on a pattern that would be similar in shape.


----------

